# One of a Kind, PINK halfmoon :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

taa daaaaa... hes my baby <3


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I have a pink VT, I WUV HIM!!!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wowwwwwwwwww! Amazing colors!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!!! Don't tell me where you live because I will steal him :lol:


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I am breathless...he is absolutely, amazingly, fantabulous!!!! :0 where did you get him, AquaBid?!!!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Please tell your going to breed him????? Gosh he is gorgeous!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! He is just amazing! :shock: I love all the shades of pink in his fins. What a beautiful boy. Totally drooling over him!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
It was my dream to find a pink betta
I actually have two but the other one has fin damage. 
Yes i got him from aquabid but from a new breeder. Actually i think he imports and breeds. I saw him on facebook from his page lol. 
I also got one more pink one coming from him as well this month


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

If and when you breed will you ship to Alberta? It's great that you are in Canada!
I love your fish!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I honestly miss and wish i could breed but my job keeps me so busy!
But i am getting another job soon so that might change! Lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well let me know if you do spawn. There are a FW breeders near me that might also buy fish if you do breed then we can all save on shipping.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

*Raises hand*! I live right near bb123 and would love some offspring!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I had you and CJ in mind when I said that :-D


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*drools on keyboard* Soooooooooooooooo Prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Thanks everyone
> It was my dream to find a pink betta
> I actually have two but the other one has fin damage.
> Yes i got him from aquabid but from a new breeder. Actually i think he imports and breeds. I saw him on facebook from his page lol.
> I also got one more pink one coming from him as well this month


He is GORGEOUS!!!!! I've been haunting Aquabid for the last 2 months and bought a bunch of new fishies.....which breeder did you get this beauty from??? How did I miss him??? lol.....

Where do you live, btw.....just so BeautifulBetta123 and I can stop by and see him in person.....lol.....and maybe steal him.....


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

jaw-dropping!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha ill keep you all in mind 
I got him from a breeder on facebook called ballbettathailand
I got lucky because i have also been searching for pink ones for years as well.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my next pink one awaiting for me coming next shipment!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

O.O I want him!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Heres another picture of the newest:


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Haha ill keep you all in mind
> I got him from a breeder on facebook called ballbettathailand
> I got lucky because i have also been searching for pink ones for years as well.


Thanks, I'll watch for his auctions......I would love a pink one!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Catw0man said:


> Thanks, I'll watch for his auctions......I would love a pink one!


his auction name is a bit different, ballbettathailand is what hes under if you look him up on facebook!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ooo he is awesome!! I saw one like him on AB once, I've always been mad at myself for not buying him!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks  I didnt have to think twice when i saw him lol i think i almost had a heart attack racing to msg the breeder and saving him for me....I have bought three fish from him already, hes great....he gets some pretty interesting colours every now and then. I just look out for the pinks and purples lol


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

You are going to get me in trouble... I just looked that breeder up on FB and he has some beautiful fish!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Tabbie82 said:


> You are going to get me in trouble... I just looked that breeder up on FB and he has some beautiful fish!


Heheheh i know right! Its so addicting!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, he's a beauty. I'm jealous!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Crowntails said:


> Wow, he's a beauty. I'm jealous!


:-D


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

He is absolutely gawgeous!! Goodness, I'm jealous!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

He is so pretty animallover4lyfe! I have always wanted a a Pink betta! This makes me sooo envious! I would love to get a betta like him off Aquabid sometime but unfortunately I don't have the funds OR the room.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Gorgeous, wow. I can't remember if I commented on this post before but ahhh he's beautiful.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!

Getting my new one soon pink/purple butterfly hm  yay


----------

